# where are some good bank fishing locations in the icw?



## #1hookup (Aug 20, 2008)

I have been reading this forum for the past week and decided to join due to all the local knowledge i was seeing. Some of the tips have been great. I live in pensacola but i love to fish the icw at inererity point around galvez landing. Also i have fished Bob sikes a bit. I was wondering if anyone could give me some idea of what runs what time of year in the bay. I saw some guys on the local tv show catching i think kings at palafox pier. When does that happen and how woudl you rig up. What time of year is best to fish the beach pier. I limited out on spanish in april but this summer was slow.


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

Usually the spots to shore fish from are the parks, liveoaks, big lagoon, johnsons beach etc. An early morning- late afternoon bite for specs and reds andmaybe spanish and sharking.

Palafox pier king should be going on now through november with some fish as late as december. 

The beach pier action should pick-up with black snapper ,flounder and spanish and bobos' in the coming months.


----------



## Drew Mixon (Oct 4, 2007)

hookup,

this time of year there are as many possibilities as any other! just because the spring pompano run is long since gone, and the big sow specs have moved off the flats and back to deeper haunts, and the redfish are moving east into the bays chasing the fall pogy migration--well actually that does nothing but help.

the obvious spots to 'fish' are of course, the bay sides of the the beaches and the state parks. but that is just 'fishing'. to be 'catching', the heat of august drives fish--and people to nocturnal activities. read the flounder and redfish reports of late (specifically from lil' skeet and crew, for instance) and you'll see that a lot of fish are being caught late late evening, early early morning and at night.

if i had to pick a shoreline spot or two to have a shot at actually catching some sort of edible fish for the next couple of months, i would most likely pick the pensacola downtown auditorium for one. early morning--fishing with live mullet or the more prefered bait--big menhaden, will be catching kingfish as they, like the redifsh, are moving up the bay chasing the growing schools of pogies. this certainly will give you a 'shot' at a kingfish--which could be 30 pounds or more. but, at the same time, there will be spanish, white trout, some redfish and ribbon fish. now, of those, i really think the ribbonfish 'can' be one of the most fun to catch. they can actually swim exactally backwards, so getting them up and out of the water is a challenge. i dont eat them--but some do (asians--sorry to generalize). but it is still a thrill to catch one, and to see one is a memorable experience. they make GREAT cut bait for white trout as well. there was a buzz on here a while back about people 'trying' to eat white trout. um, its a weakfish--just like a spec. tastes pretty much the same. neigther lasts long when not cleaned, nor in the freezer, but i dare you to find a whiter, tastier fried fillet (not counting flounder, of course!). 

another pick would be bob sikes or along the 3-mile bridge. again, nightor pre-dawn/dawn is going to be best. redfish, spanish, bluefish and a few trout will be caught with regularity from now until into november.

we have quite a few anglers who specialize in those couple'a spots and i hope they can chime in. for your benefit, as well as mine. i'm looking foward to getting down to catch some white trout and ribbonfish in the next week or two, and i'd love to keep hearing how that fishing is going.

cheers.

drew


----------



## #1hookup (Aug 20, 2008)

yeah i have caught white trout from palafox pier, and also at bob sikes. Does anyone have any suggestions on how to catch the sheepies, and are they ever caught off the barnacles at palafox. You mentioned using mullet at palafox. I have used cut mullet for bait but will a king actually eat a livey. Would you net one first say like in the icw or is it deep enough with a bottom that i wouldn't get my cast net hung up on to throw at palafox. I have also heard that in the sound behind the taco bell in gulf breeze or if you are coming over the three mile bridge that the gulf breeze side past that little park can hold some nice flatties as well as mullet and black tips in september thru november?:hoppingmad


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

> *#1hookup (8/22/2008)* I have used cut mullet for bait but will a king actually eat a livey.


I believe so...


----------



## boudin (Sep 30, 2007)

been crushing the spanish at sikes on ly's,Its a daytime bite!


----------

